# Flemmish giant with a floppy ear



## BJnMe (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a 3 month old doe Flem that has a floppy ear. We took her to the vet and they gave us meds to make sure she doesn't have an inner ear infection. The vet said to try taping her ears together to help the ear stand up. We have found no easy way to tape them together. Has anyone delt with this and if so how and what were the final results. Did the ear ever go back to normal?


She eats, drinks, and poos normally.

Thanks


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2010)

I have never heard of taping the ear up. I doubt any rabbit would tolerate that, though--they'd tear anything you do off in a minute!

There is a small genetic defect that can cause rabbits to have weak cartilage in the tip of the ear, especially the big-eared guys like the Flemmies. 

Ear infections and ear mites can cause the tips of the ears to flop too.

What is the medicine? I am not too confident in your vet since he told you to try taping them together--that just sounds like someone who has never really dealt with bunnies.

We have lists of rabbit-savvy vets on the website here that might give you a better option.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=9


----------



## CarrotzMom (Sep 13, 2010)

My Flemish Carrot has one ear down. The vet told me it should go back up when he gets older. If not he is still cute lol.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 13, 2010)

yep i have a female flemmie with a floppy ear..some people say that as they get older it will lift..well see.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2010)

It can be nothing, but it also can be an real medical issue. It is worth getting checked out.


----------



## BJnMe (Sep 13, 2010)

When my wife took Bella in to see the vet, the vet did a pretty extensive exam. She could find no evidence of mites, but there was a possible faint line at the base (possibly hinting at injury?). Because Bella's ear was flopped down at the base, and she could find no conclusive reason for it at the time of the examination, she took the time to go to whatever computer resource they use at their office to see what she could find out about drooping ears. Other than what we already could guess at (ear infection, mites, heat, injury, genetic weakness), she didn't find anything else. She put Bella on antibiotics and a probiotic to cover a possible middle ear infection, and suggested we try to find a way to splint her ear to the other to support it in case of an injury. One suggestion was trying a sensitive-skin tape at the tip of the ears, but this did not work, just did not stick. My wife also tried wrapping gauze around the ears, but as soon as Bella flicked her ear, it was off. She is almost at the end of her antibiotic treatment, and she holds her ear up on occasion. It doesn't seem to bother her, or slow her down at all.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

